# Δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ εναντίον των απεργιών "τους"



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

(Protagon). Υπογράφουν 126 (απ' όλη την Ελλάδα).


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι αιτήματα είχαν οι απεργοί και αν ικανοποιήθηκαν ή όχι, αλλά 126 στους 700 είναι ποσοστό 18%. Δε μου φαίνεται άσχημο ποσοστό για διαφωνία, αλλά δεν είναι πλειοψηφία. Αν το παράπονό τους είναι ότι οι συνελεύσεις είναι πολύωρες και η ψηφοφορία γίνεται αργά, και τους καίει το ζήτημα τόσο πολύ ώστε να μην τους πειράζει π.χ. το ξενύχτι (και γιατί να μην τους καίει, αφού χάνουν λεφτά), μπορούν να υπολογίσουν τι ώρα θα γίνει η ψηφοφορία και να εμφανιστούν όλοι μαζί τότε να ψηφίσουν. Τι στο καλό, φοιτητές δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ τους; Ή ας απαιτούσαν καλύτερο σύστημα λήψης αποφάσεων για κινητοποιήσεις, π.χ. ψηφοφορία όλων των μελών και όχι μόνο όσων είναι παρόντα στις συνελεύσεις, ταχυδρομικά, ιντερνετικά, με ΣΜΣ, τεχνολογία υπάρχει, αλλά δεν εξασφαλίζει ότι θα υπάρχει συμμετοχή.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2012)

Ένα από τα βασικά αιτήματα που ικανοποιήθηκαν είναι ότι εξαιρέθηκαν από το ενιαίο μισθολόγιο (μαζεύει ψήφους ο Βενιζέλος). Λένε πάντως:

[...]Γιατί τι άλλο είναι ν’ αποφασίζουν οι ψήφοι 50, περίπου, ανθρώπων για τους πάνω από 600 δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ στην Αθήνα και τους πάνω από 700, αν συνυπολογισθούν οι δημοσιογράφοι των περιφερειακών ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών; [...]

Εγώ αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί, αφού διαφωνούν με την απεργία, τη συνεχίζουν.


----------



## anef (Jan 17, 2012)

Με τις απεργίες εργαζόμενων αορίστου χρόνου και συμβασιούχων κερδήθηκε η εξαίρεση των δημοσιογράφων από το ενιαίο μισθολόγιο, κάτι που βέβαια ωφελεί τους μόνιμους, όχι τους συμβασιούχους. Όταν λοιπόν κερδήθηκε αυτό (με απεργίες, επαναλαμβάνω, όχι με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας), κάποιοι θεώρησαν ότι ικανοποιήθηκαν όλα τα αιτήματα και ήρθε ο καιρός να μας προσφέρουν ενημέρωση. Ε, και 600 συμβασιούχοι που πετιούνται στο δρόμο δεν είναι και τίποτα φοβερό ρε παιδί μου για να συνεχιστούν οι απεργίες. Πρέπει να μένεις και μέχρι αργά στις συνελεύσεις, πού να τρέχεις τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

Δύο από τους υπογράφοντες είναι κατά δήλωσή τους συμβασιούχοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2012)

Επίσης, στο ιστολόγιο των δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ λέει: 

Η απόφαση για την επαναπρόσληψη των συμβασιούχων ορισμένου χρόνου με την εφαρμογή του ''ενα συν ενα χρόνο'' , νομίζω οτι επίσης ικανοποιεί ενα βασικό μας αιτημα.


----------



## anef (Jan 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, στο ιστολόγιο των δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ λέει:
> 
> Η απόφαση για την επαναπρόσληψη των συμβασιούχων ορισμένου χρόνου με την εφαρμογή του ''ενα συν ενα χρόνο'' , νομίζω οτι επίσης ικανοποιεί ενα βασικό μας αιτημα.



Έχει και συνέχεια αυτό που παραθέτεις. Πρέπει να υπογραφεί Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση. Η «απόφαση», δηλαδή, δεν είναι απόφαση, είναι υπόσχεση. 

Η ΕΣΗΕΑ λέει πως αν γίνει όντως απόφαση, θα ανασταλεί η απεργία. 

@Costas: Μπορεί να είναι και παραπάνω από δύο. Ωστόσο, αυτό που δεν αλλάζει είναι ότι αυτή η συγκέντρωση υπογραφών δεν είναι και η καλύτερη ένδειξη αλληλεγγύης στους απολυμένους της ΕΡΤ (για να μη μιλήσω και για τους απολυμένους δημοσιογράφους και εργαζόμενους σε ιδιωτικά μέσα ή για άλλους εργαζόμενους γενικά, π.χ. τους χαλυβουργούς). Τι δηλώνουν με τη δημοσιοποίηση των υπογραφών; Ότι είναι τα καλά παιδιά; Ας εξέφραζαν τις διαφωνίες τους στις συνελεύσεις (αφού καίγονται και για τις διαδικασίες).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο η δημόσια ομοφωνία και ομόνοια είναι υποχρεωτική. Εξάλλου, όπως φαίνεται, δεν τους επιτρέπεται να πάνε να δουλέψουν, να κάνουν δηλαδή τους απεργοσπάστες. Ας πουν τη γνώμη τους. Αν είναι πράγματι μειοψηφία, δεν μετράει και τόσο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

Καταρχήν δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός (άλλη δουλειά δεν είχα!) και κατά δεύτερον βλέπω στο ιστολόγιό τους, που λινκάρισε η Palavra, ότι και άλλοι εκφράζονται, εκτός συνέλευσης, υπέρ του τερματισμού της απεργίας –-είναι και το ιστολόγιο ένας (δημόσιος) χώρος των εργαζομένων, μολονότι δεν αποτελεί συνέλευση. Επίσης στο ιστολόγιό τους αναφέρεται και η παράμετρος των δημοσιογράφων της επαρχίας, οι οποίοι αδυνατούν να επηρεάσουν τις αποφάσεις του κέντρου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Σωστό το να μπορούν να εκφράσουν όλοι την άποψή τους, γι' αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρθηκα στην ψηφοφορία από απόσταση ή αφού είναι της ΕΡΤ, ψηφοφορία με απευθείας σύνδεση με τις κατά τόπους επιτροπές. Επίσης λογικό είναι να μην συμφωνούν όλοι με την απεργία. Θέματα που σκέφτομαι: θα τους παραπέμψουν κι αυτούς στο πειθαρχικό της ΕΣΗΕΑ; Επίσης, γιατί να χρειάζεται να δείχνουν αλληλεγγύη σε απεργούς άλλων μέσων, αφού τα αιτήματα δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κοινά, και μπορεί να είναι και συγκρουόμενα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2012)

Σήμερα στην Καθημερινή, ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα:
«Προθυμολογοκριτές» δημοσιογράφων;

Μέχρι σήμερα γελούσαμε με την ατυχή πρόνοια του Συντάγματος που λέει «Νόμος ορίζει τις προϋποθέσεις και τα προσόντα για την άσκηση του δημοσιογραφικού επαγγέλματος» (άρθρο 14.7). Είναι απομεινάρι παρωχημένης αντίληψης, που ήθελε τη δημοσιογραφία υπό τον έλεγχο του μετεμφυλιακού κράτους. Φυσικά η διάταξη αυτή ποτέ δεν εξειδικεύτηκε με εφαρμοστικό νόμο. Πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να γίνει η δημοσιογραφία κλειστό επάγγελμα; Θα εξέδιδαν οι νομαρχίες άδειες και μάλιστα μεταβιβάσιμες, όπως των ταξί;

Φαίνεται ότι ο νόμος που -συνετά πράττοντας- το πολιτικό σύστημα ποτέ δεν εξέδωσε, έχει θεσπιστεί ατύπως από τους συνδικαλιστές. Δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς οι παραληρηματικές απειλές που εκτοξεύονται σε κοινή ανακοίνωση των ομοσπονδιών δημοσιογράφων, τεχνικών και προσωπικού εφημερίδων. Οι ΠΟΕΣΥ-ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ-ΠΟΕΠΤΥΜ γράφουν συγκεκριμένα: «Ελπίζουμε, κυβέρνηση, εργοδότες και τροϊκανοί να έλαβαν το μήνυμα της απεργίας μας και να το διαβάσουν σωστά... τους συνιστούμε να πάψουν να είναι αγκυλωμένοι στη στείρα, απάνθρωπη, αντιδημοκρατική και μεσαιωνική αντεργατική πολιτική τους. Και να μαζέψουν τους “προθυμογράφους” που παραπληροφορούν, συκοφαντώντας το απεργιακό κίνημα των δημοσιογράφων και όλων των άλλων εργαζομένων (Οι τελευταίοι, να είναι βέβαιοι ότι σύντομα θα υποχρεωθούν να μας κοιτάξουν κατάματα και τότε η οργή μας θα τους κάνει να αποκαλύψουν και να εγκαταλείψουν τον προβοκατόρικο ρόλο τους, αν θέλουν να παραμείνουν στο δημοσιογραφικό επάγγελμα)».

Η ελλειμματική (και όχι μόνο από άποψη ψυχραιμίας) ανακοίνωση πιθανότατα έχει να κάνει με την πρωτοβουλία 172* δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ να συνυπογράψουν κείμενο, με τίτλο «Φτάνει πια» και με το οποίο ζητούν να τελειώσει «ο “φετιχισμός των κινητοποιήσεων” που συνοδεύεται από την πλήρη διακωμώδηση των δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών». «Ιδιοκτήτες της ΕΡΤ είναι οι φορολογούμενοι πολίτες», σημειώνουν. «Ο τόπος δεν έχει ανάγκη μια ΕΡΤ κρατικό κομματικό μαγαζί των εκάστοτε κυβερνώντων, αλλά ούτε και μια ΕΡΤ “ιδιωτική επιχείρηση” των εργαζομένων σε αυτήν».

Αλλά ας γυρίζουμε στην πρώτη ανακοίνωση, αυτήν των Ομοσπονδιών, καθώς είναι απορίας άξιον πώς τη συνυπέγραψε και η ΠΟΕΣΥ, υιοθετώντας μια αντιδημοκρατική «λογική» που προσβάλλει βάναυσα το σώμα των δημοσιογράφων. Δηλαδή, ξέρουμε ότι η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ λύνει και δένει στην Αγία Παρασκευή· τώρα θα μπορεί να χρίζει ή να... αφαιρεί τη δημοσιογραφική ιδιότητα; Και πώς θα λειτουργήσει το σύστημα; Θα επισκέπτονται τα γραφεία των εφημερίδων κλιμάκια της ομοσπονδίας των διοικητικών υπαλλήλων στα ΜΜΕ (ΠΟΕΠΤΥΜ) και θα ξεχωρίζουν την ήρα των «προθυμογράφων» από το στάρι των δημοσιογράφων... αποσχηματίζοντας τους υπόπτους;

Είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα στον χώρο της ενημέρωσης. Θα γίνουν χειρότερα διότι οι συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες στον χώρο δείχνουν παντελή έλλειψη ψυχραιμίας και απέραντη αμετροέπεια: «Σύντομα», γράφουν, «και με όλους τους αγωνιστικούς τρόπους, θα εντείνουμε τις κινητοποιήσεις μας, ακόμα και με απεργία διαρκείας. Τότε: δεν θα υπάρχει καμιά εφημερίδα και περιοδικό στα περίπτερα. Δεν θα μεταδίδεται κανένας ήχος από τα ραδιόφωνα. Δεν θα προβάλλεται καμία εικόνα από τις τηλεοπτικές και άλλες οθόνες». Τόσο καλά...

​*Απ' ό,τι γράφει η εφημερίδα σε άλλο σημείο, ο αριθμός των υπογραφών κάτω από το κείμενο αυξάνεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2012)

http://dimeta.blogspot.com/2012/01/blog-post_19.html

*Ο εκλεγμένος εκπρόσωπος της Δημοσιογραφικής Μεταρρύθμισης στο Δ.Σ. της ΕΣΗΕΑ, Ηλίας Κανέλλης, έστειλε στα υπόλοιπα μέλη του Δ.Σ. της εξής επιστολή, η οποία θα κοινοποιηθεί και στα ΜΜΕ: *

Κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι,

Με την παρούσα, ως εκλεγμένος εκπρόσωπος της Δημοσιογραφικής Μεταρρύθμισης στο Δ.Σ. της ΕΣΗΕΑ, επιθυμώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ εντονότατα για την, ολοκληρωτικής νοοτροπίας και απειλητικού ύφους, ανακοίνωση τριών Ομοσπονδιών του κλάδου (ΠΟΕΣΥ, ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, ΠΟΕΜΤΥΜ).
*Διατυπώσεις όπως «προθυμογράφοι» για συναδέλφους που τυχαίνει να μη συμφωνούν με την πλειοδοσία σε (επί τη ευκαιρία, τυφλή και χωρίς λόγο) απεργιακή κλιμάκωση είναι επίδειξη αντιδημοκρατικού πνεύματος, άρνησης του διαλόγου και περιφρόνησης της μειοψηφίας: όπως ίσως έπρεπε να γνωρίζετε, όπως η απεργία είναι συνταγματικώς κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα των ελλήνων πολιτών, με τον ίδιο τρόπο είναι κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα και η εργασία. *Και φράσεις όπως «Οι τελευταίοι [εννοεί: οι προθυμογράφοι] να είναι βέβαιοι ότι σύντομα θα υποχρεωθούν να μας κοιτάξουν κατάματα και τότε η οργή μας θα τους κάνει να αποκαλύψουν και να εγκαταλείψουν τον προβοκατόρικο ρόλο τους, αν θέλουν να παραμείνουν στο δημοσιογραφικό επάγγελμα» υποκρύπτουν απειλή βίας και παρεμπόδισης της ελευθερίας.
*Καλώ το Δ.Σ. της Ένωσής μας να καταδικάσει με γραπτή ανακοίνωση τα συγκεκριμένα κρούσματα αντιδημοκρατικής νοοτροπίας που, εσχάτως, ενδημεί στις συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες των Ομοσπονδιών που προανέφερα.*
Όσο για μένα, οφείλω να σας ειδοποιήσω ότι, κατ’ αρχήν, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να προσφύγω με επίσημη αναφορά στην Ένωση Ευρωπαίων Δημοσιογράφων για να γνωστοποιήσω το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο των τριών Ομοσπονδιών, μαζί με μια μακρά σειρά περιστατικών (όπως η κλήση από το Πειθαρχικό συναδέλφου μόνο και μόνο γιατί διατύπωσε εγγράφως τις απόψεις του, κ.ά.).
*Η ελευθερία είναι δημόσιο αγαθό, το θεμελιωδέστερο ατομικό δικαίωμα για δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες. Προσωπικώς και συλλογικώς, δεν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να υποτάξουμε αυτό το δικαίωμα στους αβέβαιους πειραματισμούς μιας ηγεσίας που ενδεχομένως θεωρεί ότι τα προβλήματα του Τύπου θα λυθούν με την κολεκτιβοποίησή του.*
Ελπίζω να συμπεριφερθείτε, πρωτίστως, με την ωριμότητα που χρειάζεται να διέπονται οι δημοκρατικοί πολίτες. *Η δημοκρατία και οι ελευθερίες δεν είναι αγαθά προς διαπραγμάτευση.* Κι ούτε μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή η «συνδικαλιστική εκδοχή της ελευθερίας», οργουελιανή στην ουσία της πρακτική που, κατά βάθος, επιτρέπει ή και διεκδικεί την περιστολή της ελευθερίας.

Με εκτίμηση,

*Ηλίας Κανέλλης*
*Μέλος του Δ.Σ. της ΕΣΗΕΑ,*
*Δημοσιογραφική Μεταρρύθμιση*​


----------

